# Holster placement/true concealment



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Just wondering what you guys do as far as concealed carry. My permit should come within a week or two. I have a FIST IWB kydex holster that's cantable, so I can turn it about any direction I want. The most comfortable place for me is just inside my hip angled a bit in. Outside of the hip is completely out of question, but I was considering on the right side of my back. The only problem with that is someone could easily yank it out of its holster from behind if it's visible, which brings me to my next question.

What exactly is considered "concealed carry?" I know it probably varies from jurisdiction to the next, but generally speaking, does the gun just need to be fully covered while being worn on the body? Or does it need to be covered and nondistinguishable under the clothes? Wearing a jacket doesn't present a problem, but if I'm wearing a shirt that's even remotely tight, the shape of the grip would be pretty noticeable to someone that was looking closely. Just wondering if that's still considered concealed carry or if I should start buying some bigger shirts. The P99c isn't a big gun, but it's not a Motorola RAZR. Even if it is legal, the point of concealed carry is nobody knows you're strapped, so some bigger shirts wouldn't be a bad idea either way.

BTW I highly recommend the FIST holster for anyone who wants a cantable IWB holster. I searched everywhere online and nearly every holster tilted the gun slightly upside down, which is typical for hip placement, but not for right next to the buckle.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I carry IWB at about 4:00. There are some advantages to carrying at the front of the body, but I find it abject torture, especially since I sit a lot at work and have an hour-long commute. Forum member *Old Padawan* carries IWB in the appendix position with good success, however, so it obviously works for some people. I am giving serious thought to switching to a shoulder rig, even though it is not "gun school approved."

If your state has open carry, you don't have to worry much about concealment from a legal standpoint, just a tactical one. In AZ (assuming you have a CCW) you can be completely concealed, carry openly, or be somewhere in between. Yet in my former state of CT, you had to be completely concealed. Check your state laws.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I carry at 3:00. At 4:00, I can't sit down right. At 2:00 it digs into my thigh. 

I prefer 0 degrees cant angle. The FBI can't makes it more awkward to draw. Pull your elbow straight back. Your hand should naturally be at your 3:00. Now look at the angle of your hand with respect to the pistol grip. Any forward cant of the pistol means you have to twist your wrist forward to get a good grip. 

In Texas, concealed means covered and not recognizable by an ordinary person. This means LEO and other CCW folks might be able to tell it's a gun and that's ok from a legal standpoint. Everyone else won't even look at your midsection long enough to recognize a bulge. And when they do, they'll probably blow it off as a PDA, cell phone, beeper, etc. If in the off chance they figure it's a gun, they'll likely assume you're a cop in plain clothes. Unless you're dressed like a thug and acting suspiciously, most people would rather stay out of your business at that point. In the one in a million chance that someone calls the cops on you, as long as you reasonably concealed it, you're good to go. Just don't intentionally lift your shirt up and expose it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

As the saying goes 1 size does not fit all. You will end up with several holsters to me your different needs. Sitting all day you will find 4 oclocktuogh on the kidney and noisey when you sit down, when driving a lot 2-4 oclock your seatbelt makes access ackward. Cross draw has it own down sideat times as well as shoulder holsters. The clothing you wear will need to be bought with concealment in mind, just a little looser and shirts need to be a little longer. Please remember no spandex (lol) for concealed carry.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

In reply to Mike, open carry is legal in KY assuming it's visible from all angles. Even if you were wearing a thigh holster in plain sight, leaning against a wall might create a concern from a LEO. I have the CCDW instructor's number, he's on the fire department and told us to give him a ring anytime we have questions on the topic.

For me, 1 o'clock is the most comfortable position. When I'm sitting, the cantable piece on the holster rotates to a flatter degree to push it away from my thigh, then straightens back out when I stand. Yeah it's kind of the thuggish spot to carry a handgun, but if it's comfortable, that's all that matters to me. Plus, in the event that someone ever tried to take it out of my holster, odds are I'd see them coming. When sitting, nobody can tell its there versus having a bulge on the back of your waistband.

Tony...spandex can actually be a good thing. Being that it's wintertime, I typically wear Under Armour under my jeans. With as tight as they are, you could stick it at 1 o'clock without a holster inside the waistband of the spandex and never worry about it falling out. But I'm not advocating that. :smt023


----------

